# עניין לא פתור



## קאנונית1 (18/11/14)

עניין לא פתור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלום לכל חברי וחברות הפורום,

לפני כחמישה חודשים- התחתן זוג חברים טובים שלנו שמתגורר בחו"ל. חתונתם התקיימה בארץ.
שמחנו בשמחתם, הגענו לחתונה, רקדנו, שימחנו אותם ונשארנו אחרונים עד שתמה החתונה. מיותר לציין, הבאנו כרטיס ברכה מושקע עם ברכה שנכתבה מכל הלב ותוך מחשבה ושיק על סך אלף שקלים. 

כחודשיים לאחר חתונתם- אנחנו התחתנו. מובן שהם קיבלו הזמנה לחתונה למען הסר ספק. 
בעת חתונתנו הם שהו בחו"ל (שם הם גרים) ולא חגגו עימנו. 
מאז שאנחנו התחתנו- נפגשנו כבר מספר פעמים. באף אחת מהפעמים הם לא הביאו - לא כרטיס ברכה, לא מתנה. לא שיק, לא מזומן.... ממש כלום. 

בתום הפגישה הראשונה עימם- חשבנו- אולי שכחו.
בתום הפגישה השנייה- אולי לא זכרו. אולי בפעם הבאה.
כך בתום כל פגישה אנו יוצאים עם סימני שאלה באוויר- ולא מבינים את התנהגותם.

בעלי ואני דיברנו על זה לא אחת. שנינו מרגישים תחושה לא נעימה מהעניין. והדבר מעיק עלינו.

אצלנו בחבורה מקובל שאם זוג נעדר, נהוג להביא מתנה (סכום זהה למה שהזוג השני הביא).
כך, זוג אחר למשל ששהה בחו"ל בזמן חתונתנו- הביא לנו את אותו הסכום שהבאנו להם לרגל חתונתם.

חוסר ההתייחסות והעובדה שהזוג המדובר לא טרחו אפילו למסור לא כרטיס ברכה שלא לדבר על מתנה מקומם אותנו.
לשואלים- מצבם הכספי יותר מטוב ויותר ממצוין. 

סמיכות החתונות שלנו לא מוסיפה לעניין. זה לא שעברו 8 שנים ומי זוכר מה היה וכמה היה.

זה נושא שלא ניתן להעלותו בפני חברים אחרים (כי כולם מכירים זה את זה) ולכן אני כותבת פה.
אינני יודעת כיצג לנהוג. מצד אחד, לא הייתי רוצה לאבד חברים בשל דבר כזה. גם אם כן- איך פותחים נושא כה רגיש? ומנגד, זה יושב לנו כמו עננה שחורה ומעיקה.
ברור שאם לא הביאו לאחר כחמישה מפגשים עימנו- כנראה אין הם מתכוונים להביא. וזה רובץ עלינו.
חשוב לציין- אלף השקלים הללו לא ישנו כהוא זה את מצבנו הכלכלי. זה לא יעשה אותנו לעניים ולא יעשה אותנו לעשירים. הודעה זו נכתבה משום שה*יחס* הוא זה שמפריע לנו. או יותר נכון- היעדרו. מפריע לנו שהזוג לא טרח להתייחס לכך שאנו נישאנו, הקמנו בית, חגגנו מאורע חשוב זה, והם לא טרחו להתייחס לזה.
(יחסם הכללי אלינו נשאר בדיוק כפי שהיה קודם. אין לנו חשש שבטעות פגענו בהם או דבר מה מסוג זה.)

מה אתם הייתם עושים? מה דעתכם בעניין?
כאמור- אין לי אפשרות להתייעץ עם חברים כי כולם מכירים את כולם.
אני לא רוצה לפוצץ / להעכיר את האווירה. חשוב לי לשמור על יחסים טובים ובאותה נשימה- מתה לדעת מה עומד מאחורי העניין ולסגור את סימן השאלה הפתור הזה. 
יצא ארוך. תודה לכל מי שהגיע עד כה. 
אין לקדם הודעה זו.


----------



## Fufu The Girl (18/11/14)

האם הייתה התייחסות כלשהי מצידם? 
אחרי החתונה שלכם (או לפניה), האם הם התקשרו לברך? שלחו הודעה?
הראו התעניינות מסוימת בחתונה שלכם?
אם לא, אני הייתי פותחת את העניין מול החברים ואומרת שנפגעתי. לא מהעובדה שלא קיבלתי "שיק", אלא מהעובדה שאפילו התייחסות לא קיבלתם.

זה מזכיר לי..
אחד המנהלים של הבעל חיתן את הבן, היינו בחתונה זוג ונתנו מתנה מכובדת.
כשהגיע תורנו להתחתן, המנהל *אישר* את הגעתו לחתונה אבל לא הגיע בטענה שתפס דיל לחו"ל.
4 ימים אחרי החתונה קיבלנו הודעה מעליבה בקטע של "מצטער. תפסתי דיל לחו"ל".
עד היום אני רוצה להגיד לו מה אני חושבת עליו ועל ההתנהגות שלו, אבל מכיוון שזה אחד המנהלים של בעלי, אני סותמת את הפה...


----------



## קאנונית1 (19/11/14)

הגבר כתב לבעלי בפייסבוק ביום החתונה: מזל טוב! 
אני לא יודעת מה מקובל אצל אחרים.
כשיש לחבר קרוב יום הולדת אני מתקשרת לברך. לא מברכת דרך בימת הפייסבוק.
אז כשחבר קרוב מתחתן ואתה נעדר מחתונתו? מצופה לכל הפחות להרים טלפון (בעיניי) ולברך באופן אישי את הזוג.
&nbsp
ולסיפור שאת מספרת- מכעיס מאוד מאוד! אנשים שמאשרים הגעה ולא מגיעים סתם כך (לא כי חלילה קרה מיון- והיה מקרה כזה בחתונה שלי - וזה האמא של המוצדקים) הם חסרי התחשבות ולא מבינים שסתם משלמים על כסא ריק עבורם.


----------



## Fufu The Girl (20/11/14)

אז אני כן הייתי מעלה את זה... 
את כותבת שהם חברים טובים וקרובים...
אם הם באמת כאלה, את צריכה להרגיש נוח לספר להם שמשהו יושב לך על הלב, ככה לפחות אני רואה חברות טובה.
בכל מקרה, יש לך 3 אפשרויות בסדר יורד:
1. בפגישה הבאה שלכם, הייתי מקיימת שיחה ב-8 עיניים ומסבירה להם שנפגעתם מהדרך ומהיחס שלהם בחתונה שלכם.
לא הייתי עושה השוואות של כמה נתתי ומה נתתי, אבל כן הייתי אומרת שציפיתם לפחות לטלפון / ברכה לחתונה ולא לאיזה "מזל טוב" בפייסבוק כי *לדעתך* החברות שלכם שווה יותר!
2. אם הפגישה הבאה שלכם היא רחוקה ואת לא רוצה להמתין עם הנושא כי הוא יושב לך על הלב, הייתי כותבת לחברה מייל, נכון, זאת דרך שהיא לא הכי מומלצת, אבל את יכולה להגיד שחשבת על זה הרבה, ויש משהו שמפריע לכם בהתנהגות שלהם, ולהסביר שנפגעתם. 
3. להתרחק מהזוג הזה מבלי להעלות את הנושא. הדרך הכי פחות מומלצת, כי העניין הזה תמיד ישב לכם על הנשמה ולא ישחרר עד שלא תביני מה היה שם. 
כל החברים המשותפים שאת אומרת שיש, לא חייבים לדעת מהנושא, אם ישאלו למה או ינסו לברר, תגידי שיש לך את הסיבות שלך ושאת לא מעוניינת להרחיב. רק אם הזוג עצמו יפנה וינסה להבין, תשתפי ותחזרי לסעיף הראשון.

נכון, זה קשה וגם לא נעים. אבל.. איך אומרים? נעים מת מזמן, קבור ליד פאדיחה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ההרגשה הלא נעימה צריכה להיות שלהם ולא שלכם.

בהצלחה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* וכן, הסיפור שלי מאוד מעצבן / מכעיס / מקומם / מרגיז.. 
וכמו שאמרתי לך, אני *כן* הייתי פותחת את זה מולו אם זה לא היה יכול לפגוע בבעלי.
ותאמיני לי שהם מבינים טוב מאוד, זה פשוט לא ממש מזיז להם, אבל לא נורא... כל כלב ביג'י יומו!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (20/11/14)




----------



## ronitvas (20/11/14)

בהחלט מסכימה!!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (18/11/14)

אני כן הייתי מעלה את זה 
אם לא, זה ימשיך לעמוד ביניכם והחברות לא תהיה כשהייתה - אז איזה ערך יש לה עם תחושת עלבון וטינה?


----------



## קאנונית1 (20/11/14)

תודה על התשובה. איך מעלים נושא רגיש כזה בתבונה?


----------



## אין לירעיון לכינוי (19/11/14)

איפה אתם נפגשים איתם? 
אתם נוסעים אליהם לחו"ל? כי אם כל הפגישות המדוברות הן בארץ, אז בעצם יוצא שהם בארץ לא מעט - גם היו פה לחתונה שלהם לפני 5 חודשים, ומאז החתונה שלכם, שהיתה לפני 3 חודשים, כבר נפגשתם עוד מספר פעמים (כתבת שכבר היו 5 מפגשים ביניכם - כולם ב-3 החודשים האחרונים מאז שאתם התחתנתם). כל המפגשים האלו היו בארץ? אם כן, כלומר שהם בארץ לא מעט. אולי נראה להם מוזר שבזמן שתכננתם את מועד החתונה שלכם לא שאלתם אותם אם הם מתכננים הגעה לארץ ואולי להתחשב בזה בקביעת התאריך, כי מסתבר שהם פה די הרבה, וזה קצת נראה כאילו לא חשבתם על זה שהם גרים בחו"ל... יכול להיות שמבחינתם זה היה סוג של העברת מסר כלפיהם שהחתונה היא לא ביג דיל, או שזה לא ביג דיל מבחינתכם שהם יקחו בה חלק, ולכן או שנעלבו ולא מראים זאת, או שכלל לא נעלבו ופשוט בקלילות המשיכו הלאה.


----------



## קאנונית1 (19/11/14)

הפגישות עימם 
התקיימו בחו"ל.
הם באים לארץ אבל לא בתדירות מאוד גבוהה.
כששלחנו להם את ההזמנה לחתונה (הזמנה בדואר לחו"ל עם מעקב שקיבלו ) הם לא טרחו להגיד- קיבלנו את ההזמנה, תודה וכו'..
רק כשעשינו אישורי הגעה ימים לפני החתונה הם שלחו מייל שלצערם לא יוכלו להגיע.
&nbsp
הם היו מבין הראשונים שהתקשרנו אליהם כשהתארסנו.
ידעו בין הראשונים על התאריך.
ונשלחה אליהם הזמנה בדואר לחו"ל עם מעקב.
אני לא חושבת שיכול להתפרש באיזשהו אופן המסר: החתונה שלנו היא לא ביג דיל.
&nbsp
לא איכפת לי שהם לא הגיעו כי זה בכל זאת מאמץ מיוחד.
חורה לי שלא טרחו לברך אותנו פנים מול פנים.
שלא טרחו לחשוב עלינו כמו שאנו חשבנו עליהם.


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (20/11/14)

תשמעי, אף פעם אי אפשר לדעת מה בדיוק עובר על אנשים 
אפילו לא תמיד הקרובים לנו ביותר. אולי הם עברו איזו טראומה שאינם רוצים לחלוק איתכם (טיפולי פוריות, אובדן הריון, בגידה, מחלה של קרוב משפחה, פיטורים, נפילה של עסק...) שהיו עסוקים בה ולא היו להם את הכוחות להשקיע בתשומת לב אליכם. העובדה שנפגשו איתכם, לא אומרת שהכל אצלם בסדר, גם לא אם צחקו ונראו במצב רוח טוב, גם אנשים במצב קשה לפעמים עוטים על עצמם מסיכה כדי להראות "עסקים כרגיל". 
אולי קלעתי ואולי אני מדברת שטויות, אולי את תגלי את זה מאוחר יותר ואולי לא תדעי זאת לעולם.
בכל אופן, נראה שלהעיר להם לא ישפר את המצב. תחליטו אתם אם אתם מסוגלים לשים את זה מאחוריכם בלי טינה ובלי לדעת למה זה קרה (ואם בכלל יש לזה סיבה), והאם הם מספיק נחמדים וחשובים לכם בשביל להמשיך איתם את החברות.


----------



## קאנונית1 (21/11/14)

תודה על התגובה. אני תמיד מנסה לחשוב כך- שלעתים עשויים להיות 
דברים נסתרים שאיננו מודעים להם.
&nbsp
חשוב גם לזכור- שלא בטוח שקרה דבר 'מהותי' בחייהם.
&nbsp
וגם לצד ההפוך עשוי להיות מצב כזה- יכול להיות כשאנחנו היינו בחתונתם ושמחנו כאילו אין מחר- גם לנו העיב משהו על החיים אבל שמנו את זה בצד כדי לשמוח איתם ולשמח אותם כי שמחתם חשובה לנו. (לא באמת כך היה, אך זה נכתב על מנת להמחיש, שעבור חברים- אנו לפעמים מתאמצים ויוצאים מגדרנו כדי לעשות להם טוב)


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (22/11/14)

זה יפה שאת סבורה שיש לך תעצומות נפש שכאלו 
(לא שזה נבחן במציאות, כמו שאת מספרת בעצמך), השאלה האם את מסוגלת לקבל את זה שיש אנשים שבמצבים מסויימים לא יהיו להם את אותן יכולות כמו לך... (והדוגמא שאני יכולה לחשוב עליה היא למשל שהיא עוברת טיפולי פוריות שזה מצב שעבור נשים מסויימות הוא מאוד קשה נפשית).
ושוב, יכול להיות שהם "סתם" שכחו ויכול להיות שלא "סתם", העניין הוא אם את מסוגלת להיות פחות שיפוטית ולקבל אנשים כמו שהם בלי להשוות אותם לעצמך.


----------



## קאנונית1 (22/11/14)

אתייחס ברשותך רק לדוגמא שנתת: אני לא חושבת שיש סיכוי גבוה 
שבחורה (צעירה אציין בסוגריים) תעבור טיפולי פוריות כחודשיים לאחר החתונה שלה.
&nbsp
בדר"כ טיפולים מתחילים לאחר שמנסים מספר חודשים ולא מצליחים.
&nbsp
הזוג נפגש עמנו חודש וחודש וחצי וחודשיים אחרי החתונה וכן הלאה- כלומר- תק' מאוד קצרה לאחר חתונתם וחתונתנו.
&nbsp
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (19/11/14)

יש לי שאלה שאולי לא קשורה... אבל בכל זאת 
תניחי רגע בצד את החתונה והמתנות והצ'קים והברכות:
האם אתם נהנים בחברתם? האם כייף לכם לבלות איתם? האם יש לכם שפה משותפת איתם? אם תהיו במצוקה ותזדקקו להם, האם הם יהיו שם עבורכם?

אילו שאלות רלוונטיות לחברות ולא אם כן או לא הביאו מתנה או עמדו בסטנדרטים כלשהם שהצבתם (ברכה מושקעת, צ'ק שמן).


----------



## ronitvas (19/11/14)

אני מסכימה שהשק הוא לא מדד 
אבל אני חייבת להודות שגם אני הייתי מרגישה תחושות אלו או אחרות.
לא הגעתם לחתונה, אתם בחו"ל וזה בסדר. כתושבת חוץ, גם אני מפספסת לא מעט, אפילו של משפחה קרובה.
אבל, מכאן ועד חוסר התייחסות מוחלט?
תהיו בני אדם ותעשו משהו קטן לציון האירוע - תרימו כוסית תברכו - משהו.
פה נראה לי שהבעיה נעוצה.
גם מבחינתי חוסר ההתייחסות מקומם ואני בטוחה שזה היה פוגע במערכת היחסים שלי מולם.

קאנונית1, אני הייתי מעלה את הנושא בצורה נעימה. אולי לא מציינת את הנושא הכספי, אבל בהחלט הייתי מעלה את נושא חוסר ההתייחסות ואת העובדה שנפגעת מההתנהגות שלהם.
לא הייתי עושה השוואות - של מה אנחנו עשינו מול מה אתם עשיתם, אבל בהחלט הייתי מציינת שנפגעתי והייתי מצפה ליחס יותר חברי


----------



## קאנונית1 (19/11/14)

מתחברת מאוד לדברים שכתבת. 
אני מנסה לחשוב כמה מהלכים קדימה.
היה ופותחים את העניין מולם- איך עושים את זה בדרך נעימה שלא תגרום לפיצוץ? זה הרי כל כך עדין.
אז- איך עושים זאת?
&nbsp
לאחר שעושים זאת-
יכולים להתפתח מספר מצבים.
מה הלאה? מה אחר כך?
אפשרות א
הם- סליחה. לא חשבנו על ההשלכות. יביאו מתנה וברכה.
אני- וואלה, אחרי שאני פותחת את העניין לא בא לי כבר לקבל את הכסף הזה. הסתדרתי מצוין בלעדיו ולא מעוניינת ל"רמוז" לאנשים שיביאו מתנה. לא בא לי על מתנה שניתנה כך, שלא מיוזמתם.
&nbsp
אפשרות ב
הם- יהיו בשלם. (סיבותיהם עמם) ולא יביאו מתנה לאחר ה"הערה". ואז- עלולה להתפתח סאגה גדולה עוד יותר.
אני- הרי אמרנו שזה מפריע לנו. אז אתם ממשיכים בשלכם? במצב כזה, כבר לא יהיו לי כוחות להמשיך את החברות, חרף ההתעלמות השנייה. (התיאורטית כמובן).


----------



## tatarata (21/11/14)

הבעיה היא שאנשים מצפים 
שאלו שלא הגיעו ישלמו. ולא ברור לי מדוע אני צריכה לשלם עבור אירוע שלא הגעתי, אני בעד לתת ברכה מושקעת ואולי גם שי סמלי, אבל מכיוון שאנשים בעלי אירוע מצפים ממני לכסף, אני באמת ובכנות מעדיפה להתעלם כדי שלא יעמידו אותי במצב לא נעים, כי כבר קרה לי שהעירו לי בצורה לא נעימה איך אני לא שולחת ציק לאירוע שלא הייתי בו, ואנשים לא מביני שזאת זכותי המלאה להחליט לא להגיע לאיורע ולא משנהה מה הנסיבות וגם לא להשתתף במימון אירוע.


----------



## Princess Lotta (21/11/14)

איזה אנשים? אני מאמינה שהרב, כמוני 
מופתעים לקבל צ'ק מאדם שלא היה באירוע שלהם (היו 2 כאלה בחתונה שלי ויצרתי עמם קשר מיידי יום אחרי החתונה להגיד תודה)


----------



## קאנונית1 (19/11/14)

תודה על על הנקודה למחשבה 
בודאי שאלו השאלות הרלוונטיות לקיומה של חברות ולהמשך קיומה של חברות.
אני מסכימה איתך. יחד עם זאת, אני מצפה מהחברים שלי שיחשבו עליי וירצו בייקרי.
&nbsp
שיקחו דקה מזמנם, יחשבו עלינו, ויברכו את זוג החברים שלהם שזה עתה התחתן והם, שלא כמונו, לא היו בחתונה שלנו.
&nbsp
שיק/ברכה בעולמנו הם לא רק חתיכת נייר או חתיכת כסף. בעולמנו זו דרך לומר- מזל טוב! הצטערנו שלא יכולנו לחגוג עמכם ביום החתונה שלהם, הנה ברכתנו להמשך הדרך וכו' וכו'.
&nbsp
במעגל החברים שלנו 1000 שח הם לא הצבת סטנדרט. לטוב/לרע זה הסטנדרט אצלנו.
וכמו שאמרתי- הם זוג בעלי יכולת כלכלית.
&nbsp


----------



## littlerunaway (21/11/14)

סתם שאלה, 
אם הסטנדרט אצלכם זה 1000 ש"ח, אז למה אתם בעצם פשוט לא מוותרים על הצ'קים בין חברים וזהו? הרי אם כולם מביאים את אותו סכום, זה פשוט אותו כסף שמחליף ידיים.


----------



## קאנונית1 (21/11/14)

לא כולם נשואים. לא כולם בזוגיות. 
בחור מהחבורה רווק לא יכול להגיד- שמע- לא אביא לך היום שיק לחתונה, זה מתקזז עם החתונה בה אנשא לבחורה שאני אפילו לא מכיר.
&nbsp
זוג בקשר שאינו מאורס לא יכול לומר- אני לא אביא, אל תביא לנו אם יום אחד אולי נתחתן.
&nbsp
התכוונתי לומר ש-1,000 ש"ח אינו סכום חריג.
יש שמביאים גם 800, 700, 750- כל אחד ואפשרותו.
&nbsp
גם אם הסכום מתקזז- הכוונה היא החשובה. העניין של - הנה- אני משקיע בך, כתבתי ברכה, הבאתי מתנה.
&nbsp
תודה.


----------



## tatarata (21/11/14)

תגובה 
התשלום מיועד למימון המנה, מי שלא היה בחתונה, לא חייב לשלם. בחיים לא עלה בדעתי שאני צריכה לשלם על החתונות שלא הייתי ( ולא משנה מה הסיבה ), לשלוח ברכה ולאחל מזל טוב- בהחלט, אבל מכיוון שאנשים מאוד חוצפנים ולאחרונה אירועים פרטיים של כל מיני אנשים הפכו לאילוץ ואנשים מצפים שגם אם לא הגעתי לאירוע עלי לשלם , לעיתים אני מעדיפה להתעלם מאותם אנשים ומאירועים שלהם שלא יעמידו אותי במצב לא נעים.


----------



## ronitvas (21/11/14)

הבעיה היא נקודת המוצא שאינה נכונה לדעתי 
את ממש לא משלמת עבור המנה או כיסוי האירוע.
והתשלום אינו מיועד למימון המנה.
את נותנת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ואין לזה קשר לעלות המנה או האירוע.
ולכן, מתנה אינה תלויה בשום גורם חיצוני - היא תלויה אך ורק בך ובשיקולים האישיים שלך - וכמובן שלכל אחד יש את השיקולים שלו.

אני מסכימה איתך שלא צריך להגיע לאירוע רק כי את מרגישה חייבת או מאולצת. ואני בטוחה שגם הזוגות מעדיפים שרק אנשים שרוצים יגיעו לחגוג איתם


----------



## tatarata (21/11/14)

אם זו מתנה 
אז למה מצופה ממני להביא ציק לא קטן כדי לכסות את ההוצאות של הזוג? מתנה יכולה להיות גם מתנה אחרת ולא כסף במיוחד אם לא הייתי בחתונה, אבל ממש לא מקובל עלי שמצפים ממני להשתתפות מאולצת במימון. אז לעיתים אני מעדיפה להתעלם מאשר לשמוע ביקורת, למה לא באת, איך לא שלחת מתנה ועוד.


----------



## ronitvas (22/11/14)

זה כבר בדק בית שתצטרכי לעשות אצלך 
ואולי גם הקרובים אליך.
עדיף, לדעתי, לא ללכת בכלל (ולהודיע שלא מגיעים) מאשר ללכת רק כי חייבים או כי את מרגישה כך...


----------



## tatarata (22/11/14)

ברור 
שעדיף לא להגיע בכלל, אבל לעיתים המציאות מכתיבה אחרת.


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (22/11/14)

את חושבת שהם מצפים ולכן לא מגיעה ולא מביאה... עשית סרט שלם 
בראש שלך ועכשיו את חושבת שזאת המציאות...
הדבר היחיד שהובהר לך עם משלוח ההזמנה הוא שרוצים שתבואי. לא כתוב שם שאת צריכה להביא מתנה, לא כתוב איזו וכמה - כל זה ספקולציות שלך. 
אני למשל באה לחתונה ומביאה סט מצעים במבצע מהמשביר לצרכן (עם פתק החלפה). למרבה ההפתעה לא הפסיקו להזמין אותי לאירועים...


----------



## tatarata (22/11/14)

זה לא בראש שלי, ככה זה נהוג


----------



## קאנונית1 (21/11/14)




----------



## haych (21/11/14)

כל כך לא מסכימה איתך! 
זה ממש מעצבן אותי שאנשים רואים בשיק כהשתתפות במנה. זה כמו שאבא של בעלי אמר שהאוכל בחתונה שלנו צריך לכלול את המאכלים האלה והאלה, כי אנשים באים לאכול ומשלמים בהתאם, אז צריך לספק להם את מה שהם מצפים לקבל. אני לא צריכה להצדיק את הסכום שהם שמים, אלא לחגוג את האירוע כמו שאני רואה לנכון.
בגלל זה אני גם מתנגדת למחשבוני מתנות כמו אתר "כמה זה" ודומיו, שמשקללים פקטורים כמו יום בשבוע, גן או אולם וכו'. ממש לא מעניין אותי אם מישהו בחר להתחתן באולם אצולה עם אוכל גורמה, הופעה חיה ואינספור אטקרציות, או אם בחרו בחתונה ביתית דלת תקציב. אני נותנת מתנה לפי מה שאני מרגישה לנכון ומבלי להכנס לשיקולי עלות האירוע.
אם אני נעדרת מאירוע כי לא התחשק לי להיות בו-לא אביא מתנה. אם אני נעדרת מאירוע עקב אילוצים-אביא מתנה.


----------



## tatarata (21/11/14)

וזה לא נכון 
הזוג מצפה שאשתתף במימון האירוע ואביא, כסף אחרת אפשר היה להביא מתנה ולא כסף. וגם אורחים מקדישים מזמנם, מכספם ולעיתים גם מפסידים הרבה ( דלק, ביביסיטר, זמן איכות ועוד ), לכן אני מצפה שיכבדו אותי. כבר הייתי בחתונות שלא היה מא לאכול, ועוד נקודות בזויות. ואם אני לא מגיעה לחתונה, אין מצב שאשלח כסף. צר לי.


----------



## haych (22/11/14)

אי אפשר לרצות את כולם 
אם הייתי פועלת לפי אם מכבדים אותי או לא, לא הייתי הולכת ל-90% מהחתונות שאני הולכת אליהן... אני צמחונית, וברוב החתונות אין לי מה לאכול בכלל, או שיש משהו מבזה כמו שניצל תירס. אני האחרונה שיכולה להגיד שמכבדים אותה בחתונות... אז אני אוכלת משהו בבית למקרה שלא יהיה לי מה לאכול, ומגיעה לחתונה לשמוח בשמחת הזוג, ונותנת מתנה ע"פ הקרבה.
מה שמכבד אותך לא בהכרח מכבד אחרים ואולי בחתונות שאת מרגישה שלא מכבדים אותך אנשים אחרים יוצאים מאוד מרוצים. אי אפשר לקלוע לרצונות של כולם. אנחנו התחתנו בגן אירועים. כשעשיתי אישורי הגעה (התחזתי לנציגת האולם) אחד האורחים יצא עלי שמה פתאום הזוג מתחתן בכזה חור, ועוד בגן אירועים ולא באולם! בעוד שעבור רוב האנשים המקום לא היה חור, והם מאוד אהבו את הטבע שהיה במקום.
אני לא ציפיתי מאף אחד שיממן לי את החתונה, וגם קיבלתי שיק של 100 ש"ח ממישהי שמאוד התאמצה להגיע ושמחתי מאוד. חברה של סבתא שלי (שבסוף לא הגיעה) חיה מתקציב דל וסבתא שלי אמרה שהיא תמיד קונה בחתונות ספר. סבבה, אני אוהבת לקרוא  אני מעריכה את האנשים שמגיעים לחתונה שלי בלי קשר לשיק שהם שמים, וכמוני גם הרבה אחרים. אגב, אם את לא מגיעה לאירוע את יכולה להביא מתנה ולא כסף, זה הרבה יותר יפה מאשר פשוט להתעלם מהאירוע.


----------



## קאנונית1 (21/11/14)




----------



## ספידי על גלגיליות (21/11/14)

היי קאנונית! 
מאוד מבינה לליבך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש אנשים שלא מודעים להשלכות ולתחושות שנוצרות אצל הצד השני מחוסר העשיה או ההתיחסות שלהם.
יתכן גם שהם לא כל כך יודעים איך להתיחס לנושא החתונה עכשיו,כשכבר עבר זמן-יכל להיות שהם מרגישים שפיספסו את ההזדמנות.

אולי אפשר לפתוח את הנושא מולם בצורה מעט שונה.
כבדרך אגב,להגיד להם משהו כמו "דיברנו על זה ופתאום הבנו שבכלל לא חגגנו איתכם את החתונה.מה דעתכם שנרים כוסית יחד?"
אם הם לא ישמחו על ההצעה,דברו איתם.


----------



## RingGirl (21/11/14)




----------



## קאנונית1 (21/11/14)

תודה לך על התגובה וההצעה - אכן, אולי חשים כי כבר 
אכן- אולי חשים כי כבר "החמיצו" את הרכבת.
&nbsp


----------



## haych (21/11/14)

דברו איתם 
אם הם חברים קרובים, דברו איתם. אני מאוד מתחברת לאופן בו פרינסס לוטה הציגה את הדברים.
יש לנו זוג חברים *לא קרובים*, כשכמה זמן לפני החתונה (שהתאריך שלה היה ידוע שנה מראש) הודיעה לי שהם טסים לחו"ל ולא יגיעו לחתונה. זה פגע בי כי אנחנו חלק מחבורה גדולה ואותה בחורה לא מאוד קרובה גם לבנות האחרות, אבל אנחנו תמיד חוגגים אירועים וחתונות ביחד. והתאריך שלי היה ידוע מראש. אז סיימתי את השיחה בטון נעלב, אבל המשכתי להתנהג איתה כרגיל והראתי שמבחינתי זה לא משפיע על היחסים. אחרי החתונה אני מוכרחה להגיד שציפיתי למתנה. בכ"ז, ככה זה בחבורה שלנו. מי שלא מגיע-נותן מתנה. עכשיו, הייתי מבליגה גם על זה אם לא הייתי חושבת על כך שהגעתי לחתונה שלה עם בן זוגי ונשארנו עד סוף האירוע, ואפילו הייתי במסיבת הרווקות שלה (אליה היא לא הזמינה את הבנות האחרות מה"חבורה", זה היה לפני שהתגבשנו כולנו). כיבדתי אותה באירועים, הוצאתי סכום לא מבוטל של כסף וצפיתי לקבל איזושהיא התייחסות בחתונה שלי.
ואצלנו זה הרס את הקשר, כי יש משהו לא פתור באוויר. אנחנו נפגשות איזה פעמיים בשנה ואני מרגישה שזה עומד באוויר מבחינת שתינו, ואני עדיין תוהה למה היא לא ראתה לנכון להביא מתנה. אבל בגלל שהיא כבר לא חברה קרובה, אז הקשר שלנו לא כזה חשוב לי.
ואת אומרת שאצלכם הם כן חברים קרובים. אז הנקודה שלי היא שמהנסיון שלי הדברים האלה מציקים גם הרבה זמן אחרי, וחבל שזה יהרוס לכם קשר עם אנשים קרובים, גם אם אתם מנסים להתנהג כאילו הכל בסדר. חבל שזה ימשיך להטריד אתכם וזה גם יכול להשפיע על ההתנהגות שלכם איתם מבלי שאפילו תשימו לב.
אז תדברו איתם ותשימו וסוף לסיפור הזה.


----------



## tatarata (21/11/14)

אני חושבת 
שזכותה של הבחורה לצאת לחו"ל, גם אני לא הייתי מבטלת נסיעה לחו,ל, עקב אירוע של חברה. לעיתים יש נופשים מטעם העבודה בתאריכים מוגדרים וגם יש מקומות עבודה שנותנים חופש בתאריכים מוגדרים.


----------



## haych (22/11/14)

זה לא היה המצב וזו גם לא הנקודה 
כמו שכתבתי, מעבר לעלבון הראשוני המשכתי להתנהג איתה כרגיל. מה שאיכזב אותי זה שהיא לא הביאה שום מתנה/ברכה-כלום!  אחרי שאני הייתי בכל האירועים שנלוו לחתונה שלה.


----------



## קאנונית1 (22/11/14)




----------



## הרגע שלפני I (22/11/14)

מסכימה שהם חסרי טאקט אבל לא הייתי שוברת את הכלים 
אם אתם אוהבים אותם ויש לכם יותר חוויות חיוביות מהם מאשר שליליות אז יאללה תחליקו. תהיו אנשים גדולים ו"נדיבים" (לא כספית אלא נפשית) ותמחקו להם את הענין, תשכחו. אם אתם חברים אז אתם יודעים שהם מאחלים לכם את הטוב ביותר וכל זה בלי שהם יכתבו את זה ובלי המתנה, למרות שזה יכול להעליב כמובן.
&nbsp
&nbsp
דרך אגב אם מישהו לא נכח בחתונה נשמע לי הגיוני שיתן פחות או אפילו יביא מתנה ולא ישווה לאותו הסכום.


----------



## ayala221 (23/11/14)

אנקדוטה קצרה, חלקית קשורה, קצת מצחיקה וגם תובנה שלי 
היי, אמנם כבר היו מלא תגובות אבל זה הזכיר לי סיפור מצחיק שהיה לנו. 
אנחנו גרים בחו"ל בשנה האחרונה ומטבע הדברים הפסדנו לא מעט אירועים חשובים (כמה חתונות וה-מון לידות. יחי גיל 30!). 
אחת החתונות שפיספסנו היא חתונה של זוג מהחבר'ה של הבנזוג שהתחתנו בערך חודשיים אחרי שנסענו. 
אחרי התלבטות על כמה ואיך, החלטנו שנעביר לחבר אחר כסף והוא יביא בשבילנו צ'ק יחד עם ברכה מושקעת (כתבתי משהו יפה וצירפתי תמונה שלנו). מבחינת הכסף, שמנו את הסכום שהיינו שמים אם היינו באים לחתונה. מכובד לכל הדעות. 
טוב, יום החתונה הגיע ועבר. עברו יומיים, שלושה, ארבעה, שבוע ואפילו שבועיים ולא שמענו מהזוג שהתחתן מילה. בזמן הזה התחלנו להתעצבן. השקענו, נתנו מתנה מכובדת (בעיקר בהתחשב בזה שבכלל לא היינו) ולא שומעים מהם כלום, התייחסות כלשהיא. אז הסתובבנו ממורמרים לגבי זה עד שפתאום, בערך שבועיים אחרי, הבחורה כתבה לנו הודעה בפייסבוק, תודה ושהם מעריכים את זה וכו'. עדיין קצת היינו מעוצבנים שלקח ככ הרבה זמן אבל ניחא, שמנו את זה מאחורינו. 
עברו בערך חודשיים, הגענו לארץ לביקור ונפגשנו עם זוג החברים שהיה אמון על להביא את הכסף והברכה שלנו. תוך כדי קישקושים, עלה העניין שלקח לזוג שהתחתן הרבה זמן ליצור איתנו קשר אחרי ודי התעצבנו אבל עברנו את זה כשהם כן יצרו קשר. 
או אז, הזוג האחר מסתכל אחד על השני, משתדל לא לצחוק ומתלבטים אחד עם השני האם לספר לנו.... טו מייק א לונג סטורי שורט, החבר השלישי, הדביל, הכין צ'ק מאיתנו, הדפיס את הברכה ופשוט שכח לשים את זה בחתונה. שבועיים אחרי הוא פתאום מצא את זה באוטו שלו והתפדח לאללה. הוא שקל לא להגיד כלום מרוב שלא היה לו נעים אבל בסוף התעשת, הביא את זה לזוג והסביר להם מה קרה והם ישר כתבו לנו תודה בלי להזכיר את כל העניין. 
עכשיו, אחרי כל החפירה הזאת, מסקנה שלי מהסיפור הזה ובכלל. 
זה לא שאני בהכרח אומרת שזה אותו סיפור אבל, שמתי לב שהרבה פעמים אנחנו מנהלים ריב עם אנשים אחרים בראש שלנו והריב צובר מימדי ענק ואנחנו רק נהיים יותר ויותר כועסים כשבעצם הכל עוד מתנהל אצלינו בראש. בעוד שאם פותחים את הדברים הרבה פעמים מגלים שהריב הזה היה בעצם *רק* בראש שלנו והצד השני מגיב אחרת לגמרי ממה שתיסרטנו בראש. אז אני אומרת שתפתחו את זה איתם, לא בכעס גדול או בשיפוטיות אלא באמת בחוסר הבנה. לכי תדעי מה הם יגידו, אולי באמת הייתה אי הבנה גדולה, אולי הם לא חשבו שתיפגעו ככ... יכולים להיות מליון תרחישים (שלא בהכרח כוללים טיפולי פוריות או איזה משהו נורא טרגי). 
זהו. התנצלותי הכנה על החפירה.


----------



## קאנונית1 (27/11/14)

אנקדוטה נחמדה, אבל אינה מקבילה לסיפור שלנו. ואגב, הזכרת לי ש 
שאותו חבר שלא התייחס לכך שנישאנו, הביא לבעלי לפני כשנה בזמן ביקורו בארץ מעטפה עם שיק על מנת שבעלי ישים לחתונה של חבר אחר משותף, חתונה ממנה נבצר היה ממנו להגיע (מובן שבעלי שם אותו, בערב החתונה).
&nbsp
רוצה לומר- כשהוא רוצה- הוא יכול. עובדה.
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------

